# My Kittys...



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

Here are my kittys and the mom cat of the 2 black kitties..


----------



## lilaccat3456 (Apr 27, 2006)

Cute kitties!

What is it that the orange kitten is standing in on the last photo?


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes... Midnight mom black cat is letting all the kitties nurse off of her. Even the ones that isn't her's. Its really cute to watch .. The orange one is names Garfield. 

As u can tell in the first pic shes clean Garfield. I really never thou a cat would take in kittys that are older then her's.


----------



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

lilaccat3456 said:


> What is it that the orange kitten is standing in on the last photo?


Looks like carrots, potatoes and peas! 8O :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute pictures  , but can you not make the pictures bigger and the last one has a box w/ an x :? .


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

Ok let me try and fix it... Bear with me..


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I went to your gallery. The pictures are too small when you uploaded them.


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

How do i fix that????


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, did you take the pics from a camera phone because those pics only are small (that is what I heard anyway). When you get the pics aren't they usually big? I mean did you scan those or get them from a CD, usually then the pics are big and you have to resize them.


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

I didn't get them off a camera phone. I got off my mom's computer from a camera. And then i put them on photobucket. So they come from there.. 

lilaccat3456 yes that is carrots, potatoes and peas.
My daughter had put it there to feed them.. But they didn't eat it. I have to take it out when she took her nap.. She's 2 years old.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

How are they from photobucket? Did you just save the thumbnail from photobucket, when you click on the picture at photobucket you'll get a larger image or maybe she uploaded them like that?


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

I did it.. I'll fix it. I think i know what i did wrong


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

Lets try this again


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Still too small, you have to go to photobucket click on the thumbnail to make it bigger then save it. I think you just saved the thumbnail. Unless the pictures are like this :? . What is your photobucket address?


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

http://s68.photobucket.com/albums/i2/dolphinbaby55/?action=viewbucketstrips


heres the address

If thats what ur talking about..


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

No, that's the login in page.


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

http://s68.photobucket.com/albums/i2/dolphinbaby55/


Ok try this now.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Ok, it works. First of all, you should click on the picture and the picture is huge, for example this picture http://s68.photobucket.com/albums/i2/do ... abymom.jpg you should just save that and then you can upload it to the gallery here, you can read this thread on how to upload to the gallery here: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12285 It will load the picture and resize it automatically for you. If you want to test it out you can go to the test forum.


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

If this don't work i give up...













Try this... After i give up if it don't work...


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Yay, you got it  , but you don't need the link up there though :wink: .


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

And i was about to give up..  ... Thanks for ur help..


----------



## Pigsterz (Oct 14, 2004)

Awwwweee, wittle kitties. So cute.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

lildove said:


> And i was about to give up..  ... Thanks for ur help..


You're welcome, now you can post the rest up :wink: .


----------



## lildove (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks I will..


----------

